# oil for 2l 16v turbo



## vw a1 g60t (Feb 20, 2002)

whats the best oil for my 2l 16v turbo engine?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (vw a1 g60t)*

motor oil,the cooking stuff does not work so well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_motor oil,the cooking stuff does not work so well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah..I think motor oil is the best stuff to go with. People have tried tranny oil and even hot water but had no pretty tough results.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (vdubspeed)*

I know people that used drain oil.They had mixed results.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (KOOTER)*

Motul 5w40 synthetic is pretty good. I heard it takes 120-135*C for long periods of time like a champ


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (skillton)*

Isn't 20w50 the one people use most?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
yeah..I think motor oil is the best stuff to go with. People have tried tranny oil and even hot water but had no pretty tough results.

lol hot water, that thread was amazing.
Whatever oil you use, i would go synthetic for sure...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_Motul 5w40 synthetic is pretty good. I heard it takes 120-135*C for long periods of time like a champ

Thank you for the serious reply.Some members forget this is the tech forums and not the fun forums.

_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_Isn't 20w50 the one people use most?








....That oil is to "Heavy" for a 16V Turbo.
Stick to synthetic blends or oils starting @ a 10W.
10W-30
10W-40
5W-40
etc
20W+ is what I use on 1985 Mitsubishi Lancers wiith the 12V Engine.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (vw a1 g60t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw a1 g60t* »_whats the best oil for my 2l 16v turbo engine?

I use 20w-50 in my ABA turbo. I know of a 16vt that uses 20w-50.
I used 5w-30 and forgot, messed up a couple bearings.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_
I used 5w-30 and forgot, *messed up a couple bearings*.

















Please explain how that happened?


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (Wizard-of-OD)*

i only use 15w50 mobil 1,was thinking of switching to motul 8100 excess but i never blew a turbo motor with the mobil1 15w50 so im stocking to it. I like the thicker oil on high reving boosted vw, keeps oil in the pan..


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (euroroccoT)*

I use Valvoline 20W-50. It's crude...it's thick...and it works.
I run 20W-50 in every VW I own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (vdubspeed)*

I had a 8v motor that I put 5w synthetic in one time.After the car warmed up the oil light came on.When I put a pressure guage on it it showed dangerously low idle pressure.I emptied out the 5w and put in 10w and all problems went away and idle pressure was right back up in the normal range.
I know alot of 1.8t guys swear by 0w oil and I personally think its a bad choice.1.8ts and all other VWs for that matter use the same hydraulic lifters as the old 8vs(except even more).
As for the manufacturers recomending light weight oil.Well the truth is if they thought a car would get 1mpg better for the window sticker they would recomend dog **** for oil if it would go 100k miles.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (KOOTER)*

In the turbo cars i run a 15w50 mobil 1 synth,everything else i run 20w50 castrol.My wifes car had been recommended to run 5w30.I just figured it was Audi trying to get you to wear out the engines more quickly too sell cars.I did not think about them trying to squeeze more fuel economy out of them.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (Bad Habit)*

15W-40 Syn Blend = Diesel Oil
15W-50 Synthetic blend = Diesel Oil.
I use 10W-40 or 5W-40 Synthetic blend is all my cars and no issues.I have 5W-40 Esso Ultron in my 8V right now with no issues.What temperature are you running this 20W-50 Oil @?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (Wizard-of-OD)*

wiz - it takes my car a little longer to warm up because of the oil but my oil temps NEVER exceed 180. That's also because I have a oil cooler too. I could use a thinner oil but 20W-50 has worked FOREVER. 
I'm going to use dinosaur oil till it runs out. I see no advantage in converting a 1988 16V from crude thick dyno oil to syn.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (Wizard-of-OD)*

better tell Porsche they had better stop using diesel oil,lol.You guys crack me up


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: oil for 2l 16v turbo (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_better tell Porsche they had better stop using diesel oil,lol.You guys crack me up









It depends whether the engine is air-cooled or water-cooled.There are many factors which determine what type of oil you use in an engine.
1. Hydraulic Lifters or Adjustable Arms
2. Outside weather/temperature (summer or winter)
3. Water-cooled or Air-Cooled
4. etc
Installing an Oil Cooler does allow you to run a lighter weight oil and if thats what you have to do then do it.
We see + 26*C weather all year around with highs of 34*C.Most of our clients run 10W-30 Synthetic blend oil because its what is recommended for Japan.Now onto the problem,Japan sees 4 season,the caribbean sees 1 (hot,hott and more hott) So how do we accomodate this problem?Installing an oil cooler and this prevents clients from switching to a heavier oil such as 20W-50.
Well I guess everyone is entitled to there opinion....I wont be using *15W---->50W* Oil in my engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

i run 20-50 in all high high output motors here. 
valvoline vr1. 
keeps them togheter. 
my dd vr6 i run 10-30 mobil synth


----------

